# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Sea Wind Resort 80's to 90's

## Rambo

has anybody been there when it was open in MoBay, we stayed there for yrs looking for a few names....any info
contact me pls
Thank You
ramboagain@yahoo.com

----------


## jasperpso

I stayed at sea wind in 1991, it is now called sunset beach resort.. Towers are similar but otherwise Los of renovations including a waterpark

----------


## Reggae Roy

Is that the place that had the Cave Disco? Remember going there a lot in my young, crazy, single days!!!

----------


## Marko

> Is that the place that had the Cave Disco? Remember going there a lot in my young, crazy, single days!!!


ya mon........
mi was there in May of 1987 for like a short week.........remember da Shark Teeth......lol
they had two beaches.....one in front of the high rises and one in front of the annex building........
mi had a great room in the annex building.......drank and partied a ton that reach........
they had the best hot dogs mi have ever had in Jamaica.......the hot dog rolls were awesome.......
they use to have a Happy Hour thingy on the side of the High Rises......
hung out with a bunch of Canadians that reach......big party people........lol
Cave Disco was a trip........lol......couldn't see a friggin thing in there.......lol
oh da memories.......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Rambo

Marko and others.............does anybody remember this mans name, he was 2nd shift Bar Mgr at the pool Bar.........??

----------


## Marko

boy dat is like a walk back in time seeing his face mon.........
but for the life of mi, mi don't remember his name.........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Rambo

Kilroy or Solomon.....????? I think, here is the next guy, spent so much time chattin with him.....but smoked up all time......so there ya have it...........   .......   Then the big Boss of Hotel was Ms Heddy or ms Headly, she got a 100 bill US.. at x mas.......we got top floor stage facing corner ( 2 rooms)suites for 23 per night, with full kitchen..........It was run by the Jamaican Govt after two brothers from Canada defaulted, and everybody was on the "take"........LOL

----------


## pekingduck

i think i was there in 79 or 80, it was called go bananas, you used litllle plastic bannas to pay for stuff. ....79  80  ? man been comming here a looooong time

----------


## Rambo

we had sharks teeth to pay with stuff.......bartenders would pocket a few each shift, they cost about 2.50 US to buy......I would get them from the bartenders ( all of 'em  lol) for 1 US buck each...........we would meet downtown MoBay every couple of days........

once a JFD helicopter landed just outside the gate......A General had a "girlfriend" that stayed in the workers section,,he went in...a a few minutes  the Army squad on it got out with rifles, pyramided them......................and STARTED a Game of Soccer......they ran like HELL when the skipper came back and caught them......playing "games" as he called it...instead of guarding a "expensive" article of JFD and its Govt....................LOL we laughed so hard!!!!!!!!!

   this would be about early 80's??

----------


## pretty40

loved that disco!!

----------


## Rambo

Yes the "Cave Disco"...I hit mi head so many times going in   lol.......there was a bartender I think his name was Johnny, just a little bit of a fella always smiling .....we met him his first night, years later he was Cave Bar Mgr................we loved him like a son......

----------


## jasperpso

sharks teeth - yep - great restaurants on site too..
also changed money with a beach security guard for a great rate.. official rate was like 9 and i got 15 all day long from that guard..

----------


## Rambo

yes that entire place had two sides to everything..walk up to the nightly buffet by the pool, shake hands with the buffet mrg ($20) inside the hand shake..lol we would eat  and drink all night long.....great place won many a spring break red stripe beer slam contest (4.3 second for 6 opened bottles) !! win two 36 dollar buffet dinner tickets LOL

----------

